# Hedgehog Breeders Alliance



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is the HBA still a group? Everytime I try to view the website it says the domain has expired. :?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They are. They are just having some website difficulty. They are aware of the problem and are working on getting it resolved.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> They are. They are just having some website difficulty. They are aware of the problem and are working on getting it resolved.


Thanks!


----------

